# New Photos



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I thought that everyone might enjoy these new photos of Valletta.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/uploads/11..._1114537891.jpg


http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/uploads/11..._1114537756.jpg


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

What a cutie!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

No doubt! Those are cute pictures of Valletta.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Aww, great pics! She is such a beautiful lil' furbaby!


----------



## gigimom (Apr 17, 2005)

She is very pretty. Her coat is just beautiful.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Wow gorgeous! I love her!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Awww, thanks guys. She is so overdue for a bath, but she was being particularly cute today. She's sporting a new bow, but her hair is kind of covering it. Sorry that the second photo is so blurry. But I just loved her expression in that one.


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

she is a doll!!!!!!!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Adorable!!!!!


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

She is just adorable!! Love her long coat, wish it wasn't so darn hot here, I'd of left Sis in full coat because it's so pretty.....Valletta's a doll baby!!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

We wanted to see how long her coat would grow before we cut it this summer. I think we're going to try to keep it longer as it really doesn't matt at all.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Awe she's a cutie pie!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

She is SO cute!


----------



## JCButterfly (Mar 15, 2005)

that second photo with her tongue hanging out is sooooo precious! I never have the camera ready in the right moments, good for you!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

She's a cutie pie! Hopefully one day soon, I will sit down and try to put some pictures of Paris on here. Everybody's babies are sooo cute!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Those photos are great. She is really maturing from the puppy look when you first got her! Valletta is just beautiful!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

What a lovely little lady!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

What a beautiful baby!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

She is so cute!







Great pictures! Abbey sticks her tongue out all the time but so far I haven't been able to grab the camera fast enough!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I love this picture that I got of Lexi. It was totally by accident.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

what an adorable picture of Lexi...how old is she/he?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Lexi is 15 months old. I think I took that picture when she was 10 months old.


----------



## maximus (Apr 22, 2005)

Lexi's Mom,

That picture is hysterical! She can actually touch her nose with the tongue. So cute. My boy Maximus is such a cutie pie (of course) but not I can't seem to take a good clear picture of him. I probably took about 1,000 pictures but none of them comes out cute like all your babies. Maybe I need a new camera.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I think I take about 50 pictures and only 10 max turn out. I love my digital camera but I wish it had a faster shutter speed. Oh, well in a few years when it is time to get a new camera I'm sure digital cameras will have better shutter speeds. For now mine is fine.


----------



## ourprettytessa (Apr 9, 2005)

she is to die for!!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Saltymalty, Valletta is adorable. I had not seen photos of her in so long....She is a true beauty!


----------



## MomtoMolly (Apr 22, 2005)

Your baby is so pretty


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

She is gorgeous, cutie with that tongue hanging out


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

Awww i love those tongue photos too cute


----------



## puppy_luv4life (Mar 31, 2005)

Saltymalty, 
AwWwWwW... Valletta adorable!!!! i love her little face!!!... lol shes a cutie!

Lexi's Mom,
WoW ... lol it looks like it was added in there! lol thats tooooo cute!... i love her little shirt!.. u're babys a cutie too!


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Apr 26 2005, 04:07 PM
> *I think I take about 50 pictures and only 10 max turn out.  I love my digital camera but I wish it had a faster shutter speed.  Oh, well in a few years when it is time to get a new camera I'm sure digital cameras will have better shutter speeds.  For now mine is fine.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=56921*


[/QUOTE]


Have you every tried to hold the button 1/2 way down and hold it there until your to continue to push all the way down to shoot? A saleman at the digital store showed me how and it does make a difference.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

SaltyMalty ,she is adorable









Lexi's Mom,That is the cutest pic!!







Such a doll!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Puddles Mom+Apr 26 2005, 08:46 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have you every tried to hold the button 1/2 way down and hold it there until your to continue to push all the way down to shoot? A saleman at the digital store showed me how and it does make a difference.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=57041
[/B][/QUOTE]
Haven't tried that. I'll try that next time I take pictures.


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Apr 26 2005, 10:55 AM
> *I thought that everyone might enjoy these new photos of Valletta.
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/uploads/11..._1114537891.jpg
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Wow, she's so beautiful!


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

They are both adorable!


----------

